# Amazing Pictures - In Ballpoint Pen!



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

The detail in this artist's work is amazing!

CLICK FOR LINK.

R 8O ger


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

That is amazing - you'd think bic or someone would get him signed up and sponsor him for an exhibition

Maybe they have...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

The Afghan girl is a well known photograph from National Geographic
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2002/04/afghan-girl/index-text. I think he is just copying originals.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

if you like those, prepare yourself to be amazed of this finger drawing of Denzel Washington done on an iPad - took the bloke 200+ hours to achieve the photo quality finish. it's a fantastic piece of work


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

fatbuddha said:


> if you like those, prepare yourself to be amazed of this finger drawing of Denzel Washington done on an iPad - took the bloke 200+ hours to achieve the photo quality finish. it's a fantastic piece of work


It looks more like Morgan Freeman to me 

I can be a bit of a sceptic and I'm wondering if this is not just a photograph being brushed out in reverse?


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> I can be a bit of a sceptic and I'm wondering if this is not just a photograph being brushed out in reverse?


I can understand that, but from what I've read, it's genuine. there seems to be more negativity along the lines of "what a waste of 200+ hours" than the work itself


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

Just run the video backwards (pause it and use the location slider will do it) and it becomes clear that it's just a photo that's been put through some software to make it look like a painting and then the screen capture has been reversed.

A close look at the "final" image, particularly the hair on his face and that on his neck, is enough to convince me that it is indeed a photo.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> Just run the video backwards (pause it and use the location slider will do it) and it becomes clear that it's just a photo that's been put through some software to make it look like a painting and then the screen capture has been reversed.
> 
> A close look at the "final" image, particularly the hair on his face and that on his neck, is enough to convince me that it is indeed a photo.


Ok - why not mail the artist in question and ask him if it's genuine??

http://www.kylelambert.co.uk/

he also worked at Apple as a Creative Trainer for 3 years so I can't see why it shouldn't be genuine.


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

I reckon this is the original image the artist used..

Photo?

If he just copied it, he got it so perfect that it's indistinguishable from the original. I find it hard to believe that this would be possible using one's finger on an iPad.

Every hair is identical as far as I can see.

Unless that picture I've linked to is actually a copy of the artist's one of course!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> I reckon this is the original image the artist used..
> 
> Photo?
> 
> ...


but I think that's they key - he's showing what you can actually do with an iPad if you have the skill and can thrown enough time at it. the guy is clearly a talented digital artist if you look at his other work so with 200hrs of work, and the right tools, you can create photographic quality images indistinguishable from an original photo.

many fake paintings have been thought to be by original artists and it often takes many years of investigation to prove otherwise. no reason that digital artistry is any different.

unless someone comes up with some proof that what the guy did is faked, I'll take it as genuine


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Steve_UK said:


> I reckon this is the original image the artist used..
> 
> Photo?
> 
> ...


Have a look at THESE ,if you are so much of a sceptic, you and your mate. I'm with fatbuddha on this one.

Reactions like yours confirm for me the reasons why I have virtually stopped posting on this site for the benefit of others, along with others.

Roger

R


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

Indeed Roger, they are amazing.

I still remain unconvinced that the Morgan Freeman picture is anything other than a photograph.

All I can say though, if I am wrong, is that the artist can probably receive no higher praise than the utter disbelief of his audience.

My scepticism will cause him no anguish, so whatever the truth of the matter I can sleep easily knowing that my expressed view has caused no harm.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

> I still remain unconvinced that the Morgan Freeman picture is anything other than a photograph.


have you done as I suggested and contact the artist with your scepticism and ask him to comment??

and following on from Prof's link, there are some paintings in the National Portrait Gallery which you would swear are photographs from a few feet away - it's only when you get right next to them that you can see the brushwork.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Initially I was far from convinced that they were not photographs - the detail and quality seemed just too accurate and too real....

But then I looked at the link

check this link

and was fascinated to see the pictures where the scale is obviously NOT life-size and it is apparent that the picture produced is MUCH larger than life-size, hence the physical task of getting apparently minute detail is less difficult to conceive.

Those pictures are NOT photographs but are drawings and it is testament to the incredible skill of the various artists concerned that this discussion is taking place.

But I am convinced, the level of skill that is apparent is amazing and those artists justifiably can be very pleased to do what all art should do; "challenge those who see them and make them think"......

But they are drawings - done in a variety of different media and all at an amazingly high level of skill.

Thanks for posting them, I will never pick up a Bic ball point pen again without thinking of what some people can do (but not me - my writing resembles the drunken spider with a wooden leg dipped in an ink well......) :lol:

Dave


----------



## Steve_UK (May 18, 2012)

They are indeed very impressive Dave, though being (as you point out) mainly larger-than-life makes it more practical to achieve the incredible level of detail that the artists manage.

What I find interesting about the Morgan Freeman Youtube video is how the artist apparently starts with a very blurred image and somehow transforms that into an incredible level of detail. Maybe that's the technique that the iPad software uses.

And no, fatbuddha, I haven't contacted the artist. What point would there be? The same conclusions have been posted on his own Google web page and he has not responded. 

As I previously said, the artist himself knows the truth of the matter and any disbelief that the result is anything other than a photograph can only be taken as the highest praise if it is indeed genuine.


----------

